# Rock Suggestions



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am thinking about moving away from lace rock and wanted some suggestions. I have a 90 gallon tank stocked with 16 demasoni and 5 red zebra. I want to make sure I have many caves and something that looks natural. Any suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

River rock is cool looking and safe. Basalt would be closer to the shapes in the lake.


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm a fan of river rock as you can see in the video in my signature. You can make plenty of caves with various sized rocks.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

I used to live near a railroad track and I went down there and collected a bunch of rocks they were using around the tracks. Don't know what kind they are but they look great and I scrubbed them good before putting them into my tank. They were the clean ones by the tracks not soaked with any oils or unknown fluids. Been two years inside the tank with plenty of water testings and all is extremely well. And....they were free. Where I collected them there was no signs of no trespassing. In fact, that is where people crossed the double tracks to get over to a park.


----------



## slb.76 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have medium sized, colored river rock in my 90 gallon, made the switch from lace rock, much better and wayyyyyyy cheaper to.


----------

